# Dadant in Frankfort KY



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Has anyone been to Dadant in Frankfort. I'm planning on going in a couple of weeks and want to make sure this is a store and not just a warehouse.

This newbee has decided that I'm going to have to buy somewhere in person even if it will be an all day trip.


Had a small order all ready to place with Betterbee till I got to the shipping page, they must think a bee brush and a hive tool are made of lead. On a 8.90 order they wanted to add 31.60 regular ground shipping and if I wanted it next day $141


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Ouch!!!!! Let them know you are not a government procurement officer and that you want the non-taxpayer prices.

I've bought from them. I'd call it a combination store/warehouse. I order and pay at the sales counter, then follow them around while they pull my stuff (l like to smell the wax in the warehouse). It's a drive for us, but cheaper than paying shipping and I know how it's getting handled in shipment.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Good to know they have a store front. Being a newbee I know nothing so hoping that being able to see everything will help.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lots of those suppliers want to ship UPS or FedX since it is so easy for them. 

I just tell them to put my stuff in a Flat Rate USPS box (for abrush and hive tool about $10.49.) USPS does pick up at your store and drops at my house. If you can't ship USPS i'll take my order some place else, I don't need to impress any one I paid to have the big brown truck in my drive nor that white one.
One place I told that shipped my order free of charge to me, of course it was a small order.

 Al


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Vacation starts in 2 weeks so going to drive up there and check everything out. 

I thought I had done something wrong or there was a glitz with the site but I've been back several times and it still shows the same shipping.


----------

